# Husky vs Jonsered brushcutter



## caretaker (May 28, 2006)

New to the forum, pls bear w/me. I've got a lot of 80' popples to fell, and a lot of thick underbrush around them. Being a strong believer in clear escape routes, I'm in the market for a brushcutter. I'm a Husky fan, but my supplier tells me Jonsered and Husky are twins from the same factory, same 2 yr warranty, same solid steel shaft, etc....but the Joni is about 10% cheaper. I'm looking at the Husky 232R or the Joni GR2032D. Any comments? Thanks.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 28, 2006)

I've got a 323R E tech and the amount of abuse its taken and still carried on working is untrue love this little thing. On the strength of that we got a 345Rx which has been a pain. Now when its working its a truely fantastic brushcutter much better than the FS450. So far we've had the on/off switch go infact the whole control handle seems a little dodgy, its just happened again. Its apparently broken quite catastropicly with the shaft comming off. A guy i know works for a company who did some 600km of brushcutting this caused the big clearing saw to shear off at the engine block when they were done.

However the engine is top notch before we broke our first one we got it to run for nearly 1/2 hour on neat petrol!

Seems the Husky brushcutters are all over the place, got the 345R in bits on the kitchen table at the moment. Don't know much about jonsred strimmers not that big over here. I'd take an FS400 series over the both anyway, even if it was second hand off Ebay!


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 29, 2006)

I've forgiven the 345Rx. Just managed to sort out all its problems by canablising parts from the dead 345Rx. If only i had a spindle lock so i could change the blade.


----------

